# Feeding oatmeal to goats to increase milk production?



## purecountrycow (Oct 24, 2011)

Does it help?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it would be cheaper to add oats to their diet if it does work.  I don't know if it does or not though.


----------



## elevan (Oct 24, 2011)

Cheaper depends on where you live.  Around here oats are much higher than corn right now.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't say I've heard that one before... I know that clover, alfalfa, goats rue, thistle, stinging nettle, and fenugreek all aid in milk production


----------



## Chaty (Nov 16, 2011)

Dont think it would help with milk but it is high in fiber. Alfalfa and many others like Living said are better sources of calcium.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 16, 2011)

I feed my milkers whole oats in addition to alfalfa and beet pulp.  I've been pleased with the results, but I don't push production.  I only feed enough grain to keep my girls in good flesh.  I would always recommend increasing alfalfa first, then up the grain where necessary.

And yes, oats are more expensive than corn here.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

Oats, corn, and black oil sunflower seed all rose in price this past year... the sunflower seeds were the worst rise though... $29/40lb bag in NH


----------



## kstaven (Nov 18, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I can't say I've heard that one before... I know that clover, alfalfa, goats rue, thistle, stinging nettle, and fenugreek all aid in milk production


Only one problem with anything but small volumes of thistle. It messes up cheese production and acts like rennet in the milk. So you add normal volumes of rennet and the batch is destroyed.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 18, 2011)

Good quality hay and alfalfa will give you the same results and likely cheaper.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 18, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Good quality hay and alfalfa will give you the same results and likely cheaper.




Couldn't agree more.  A lot of folks skimp on hay and alfalfa and try to fill the gap with extra grains and supplements.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 18, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, thistle is a milk coagulant... and should be kept in mind when making cheeses. my bad for not remembering to mention that.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 18, 2011)

You never forget after a 300 gallon vat goes bad!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 20, 2011)

I will say, I had never before heard of that property of the herb happening just by feeding it to the goat, I have only ever heard of it being used in place of rennet in vegetarian cheese making.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 20, 2011)

Goats feasting on oregon grape around here can be an issue also. We know the time of year when they really get into it and adjust accordingly.

Cheese is one of those fascinating studies and after a while you get to understand why certain cheese is only produced from milk at a particular time of the year.


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 3, 2019)

purecountrycow said:


> Does it help?


I was told by a lady that has lots of dairy goats, to feed 2 cups grain to 2 cups whole oats (4cups) tow times a day plus hay.  Where is live whole oats sell for 8-11.00 for a 50 lb. bag and my goats love them.


----------

